# Yellowstone River



## BLKLAB (Oct 17, 2012)

Any of you run on the Yellowstone River near Glendive, MT? Whats the smallest jon boat you would setup to run the Yellowstone? Boat will be setup with a tiller jet outboard. Thanks


----------



## fatherfire89 (Dec 19, 2012)

I used to run my 14' Lowe with an Evinrude 50/35 jet near Hysham, but thats as far east as I went just because I lived in Billings and didn't want to drive far. It did perfectly fine though. I never did run it during the spring runoff though, its too dangerous in my opinion. the only people you see running boats that time of year is pretty much Search and Rescue.


----------



## fatherfire89 (Dec 28, 2012)

Before I purchased my 14 foot Lowe I had a 12' long (32" wide at the base) jon boat with a 1968 Johnson 9.5 HP prop motor. I would run that thing for catfishing all year long including during the late spring runoff. I kept a clip on my lifejacket to attach my gun to. that way my gun would still be with me if my boat capsized.


----------

